# The Met; Policing London



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Watching this now on catch up. Police chasing robbers on scooters and scooter riders throw their helmets off, leading to Police having to stop chase.

Senior officer says this is in case the robber comes off without a lid and is injured it's the police fault for chasing them.

Madness.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Watched it yesterday & as was said, they had to worry more about the criminals than the victims, crazy.
It's the same when they chase cars for miles, smashing up a few innocent cars in the process, rather than spinning them off at the first opportunity. Spinning them off may cause the criminals injury, so what. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dont get me started on this :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Very sad situation, it appears that victims of crime are low down the pecking order.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Watched it yesterday & as was said, they had to worry more about the criminals than the victims, crazy.
> It's the same when they chase cars for miles, smashing up a few innocent cars in the process, rather than spinning them off at the first opportunity. Spinning them off may cause the criminals injury, so what. :?
> Hoggy.


They could have a kid in the back.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Just watch a few police chases in the US to see what it would be like if they tried to 'spin them off at the first opportunity'. It's complete chaos, with pedestrians and other car drivers all put at risk. Makes our police look pretty professional.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

In Brazil I believe. A tad extreme....

http://i.imgur.com/Vl99cIv.gifv


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No messing in Brazil!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Just watch a few police chases in the US to see what it would be like if they tried to 'spin them off at the first opportunity'. It's complete chaos, with pedestrians and other car drivers all put at risk. Makes our police look pretty professional.


Hi, They usually have plenty of "safe" places to spin them off, common sense still required.
Allowing them to damage numerous vehicles & injuring innocent people is not really professional. 
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch a few police chases in the US to see what it would be like if they tried to 'spin them off at the first opportunity'. It's complete chaos, with pedestrians and other car drivers all put at risk. Makes our police look pretty professional.
> ...


yeah but if an innocent passenger got injured they would get sued to hell and back,


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch a few police chases in the US to see what it would be like if they tried to 'spin them off at the first opportunity'. It's complete chaos, with pedestrians and other car drivers all put at risk. Makes our police look pretty professional.
> ...


Calling off the chase _avoids_ damage to other cars and people. Criminals don't need to take the same risks if they're not being chased.

Of the three options ('spin them off', chase them, stop chasing them) only one of them reduces the danger to the public. It also results in the criminal escaping, but if the immediate safety of the public is the priority then it's the only option when a chase gets too dangerous.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Discard helmets or drive dangerously & they can get away, much the same as illegal immigrants with no passports, can't remove them from the UK.
Must be so frustrating being a copper nowadays. :?  
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Must be so frustrating being a copper nowadays. :?
> Hoggy.


That we agree on..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Must be so frustrating being a copper nowadays. :?
> ...


+1 on that. Got a good mate who's a cop. A few years back when the summer riots were going on he was with a group of cops (and dog handlers) and reckoned they were doing okay in their high street and driving the looters and hoolies back, until a TV crew arrived and their inspector told them all to back off as it wouldn't look good as presumably they were using 'adequate' force delivered in an appropriate manner.

Within a few minutes of them being less aggressive so as not to annoy the TV crews loads of shop windows went in.

He was well pissed off, and reckoned they could have kept going for a while, and quite a few of the looters had chunks missing after attention from the dogs.


----------

